# Sheltie Pups 4 days old



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

The girlies
































The boy bubba









Growing nicely and I'm going to see them in the flesh this weekend - can smell the puppy breath already


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww bless em - I like the fourth girl down


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

aw bless..so cute i love shelties..


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

They are lush...beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

awww,gorgeous pups


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

They're so so so *CUTE *










this pic is like shes saying leave me alone i'm chillin out lol....


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhh jo-p...wat dear lil things..lovely little puppys


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww lovely little puppies


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww! They're wonderful!


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

aww they are so cute


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely pups


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Aaaaah! So sweet!


----------

